# Supermicro X7DWU + FreeBSD 10.2 == trouble



## hemi (Mar 10, 2016)

So my colo box died a few days ago. I grabbed this spare Supermicro 1U rack box I had sitting around, which is based on a Supermicro X7DWU. I'm running 3x Toshiba 1TB SATA drives in a zfs mirror using FreeBSD 10.2's root-on-ZFS install option, which worked surprisingly well. However, now that the machine is running I'm getting all sorts of odd pauses/hangs, occasionally for more than a minute at a time, with no indicator of what's causing the issues. I did have some odd USB issues in messages, but they were resolved by turning off USB2.0 support in the BIOS. I'm currently running memtest86+ on the machine, but so far it's looking good.

Any suggestions for other things to check? Does anyone have experience with FreeBSD on this particular board?


----------



## User23 (Mar 11, 2016)

Is the system using swap? Did you checked the CPU temperature and SMART values of the drives?


----------



## pboehmer (Mar 11, 2016)

Some thoughts (in somewhat random order)... You mentioned you are using ZFS on root, but didn't mention how much memory your system has.  Maybe try a single disk UFS to rule out ZFS/memory issues.  Are there any BIOS updates?  You can also try disabling watchdog, hyperthreading, APM, and Plug'n Play (one at a time).  Maybe try 10.3-PRE or even go back to 9.3 as a test.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2016)

Did you perhaps enable dedup? I've had hangups too when I enabled it on a system that didn't have enough memory.


----------

